
Show HN: audiff – Create and share audio comparisons online - quakenul
https://audiff.com
======
labdsf
It just allows to switch between versions and try to hear the difference? I
can't hear the difference in the example.

I expected something like UNIX diff, just for audio files. How about actually
subtracting one signal from another and displaying where the difference is?
Even better if it can detect cuts, difference in speed and so on.

~~~
quakenul
Well, that would be a very different application :) audiff is geared mainly
towards audio professionals, who want to make more informed decisions about
processing choices.

